

Dream It. Code It. Win It. competition launches - tradingscreen
http://www.tradingscreen.com/index.php/careers/mit-stem-ny-creative-code-competition

======
tradingscreen
The “Dream it. Code it. Win it.” competition has been launched by the MIT Club
of NY, MIT EF NY, and TradingScreen to celebrate and reward the creative
aspects of computer science in New York City.

The selection of semi-finalists will be done over a period of three months
through social media voting and a committee of volunteers. The contest will be
limited to full-time students who are 18 years or older at the time of
submission and enrolled at an accredited institution. At the final, live event
in New York City, the selected semi-finalists will present their creations
before a panel of successful computer scientists, entrepreneurs and investors
who will award the finalists cash and prizes which total over $30,000.

